# Diego Armando Maradona è morto



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (25 Novembre 2020)

Ciao.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.


R.I.P. 

Magari non sarà stato il più grande professionista di sempre, però sul campo è stato un fenomeno, nonchè un trascinatore nel Napoli e nell'Argentina.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2020)

grandissimo calciatore, ma come persona è tutto l'opposto dei miei ideali. Non sarò tra quelli che lo piange (ammesso sia vera la notizia)


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> grandissimo calciatore, ma come persona è tutto l'opposto dei miei ideali. Non sarò tra quelli che lo piange (ammesso sia vera la notizia)



Esatto. Rispetto per i morti, per tutti i morti. Ma alla salute bisogna volergli bene.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> grandissimo calciatore, ma come persona è tutto l'opposto dei miei ideali. Non sarò tra quelli che lo piange (ammesso sia vera la notizia)


Anche tutte le testate italiane lo stanno dando per ufficiale. Pure La Vita in Diretta su Rai 1 con il titolone "È morto Diego Armando Maradona".


----------



## CrisRs (25 Novembre 2020)

Con tutti i suoi trascorsi e la vita che ha fatto, è campato pure troppo...per il resto riposi in pace.


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Novembre 2020)

Riposa in pace campione.


----------



## Manue (25 Novembre 2020)

Il numero 1 mai esistito, secondo me, come calciatore.
Poi della propria vita ognuno fa quel che più vuole..

Ciao


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



RIP

Non ci sono più parole per questo 2020


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

*Ora intervista su Rai 1 ad Angelo Pisani, avvocato ed ex collaboratore di Maradona: "Arrivano conferme dai familiari. Maradona è morto per complicazioni durante operazione al cervello. L'ultima volta l'ho sentito qualche mese fa, prima dell'operazione".*


----------



## Manchester2003!! (25 Novembre 2020)

RIP Grande!!!


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Grande, enorme rispetto per il talento calcistico che fu. Null'altro.
Rip


----------



## alexxx19 (25 Novembre 2020)

R.I.P. fenomeno


----------



## chicagousait (25 Novembre 2020)

Sarò cattiva ma per quello che ha fatto al suo corpo, è campato anche tanto


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2020)

notizia che mi ha gelato

provo angoscia come per la notizia della morte di Pantani

il piu grande


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Novembre 2020)

Rip


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

*Napoletani intervistati a La Vita in Diretta: "Dopo Mario Merola, a Napoli c'era Maradona".*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Novembre 2020)

E un'altra leggenda se ne va...RIP


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Napoletani intervistati a La Vita in Diretta: "Dopo Mario Merola, a Napoli c'era Maradona".*


Altri ancora: "_Come calciatore il più grande, ma a livello umano c'è da discutere_".


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Napoletani intervistati a La Vita in Diretta: "Dopo Mario Merola, a Napoli c'era Maradona".*



nel calcio invece prima di lui non c'era e non c'è nessuno


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2020)

RIP

onore al campione che è stato, ma se devo essere sincera, ho accolto la notizia con "freddezza", con gente ben più anziana di lui (proietti, connery....per restare agli ultimi lutti vip) mi era spiaciuto molto di più e mi sono pure commossa.


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2020)

Oggi se ne va il più grande di tutti, inutile dire altro.
L'uomo ha avuto altissimi (chi lo critica forse non sa a che livello di generosità fosse Diego, io ho testimonianze dirette da parte di Nando De Napoli su quanto fosse amato e benvoluto da TUTTI e quanto aiutasse tutti a Napoli) e bassissimi, caratteristici di un personaggio senza tempo senza limiti senza carne, era anima follemente impazzita.
C'è veramente troppo da dire su quest'uomo, era già Leggenda ora diventa Immortale.
Io ho pianto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Uno tossico in meno sulla terra.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Novembre 2020)

Ciao Campione


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

Stesso giorno in cui è morto George Best...


----------



## Baba (25 Novembre 2020)

È questo che fa la coca.. puoi anche uscirne e non esserne più dipendente ma arriverà il giorno in cui dovrai saldare il conto per quello che hai fatto. 60 anni..... mi dispiace


----------



## sacchino (25 Novembre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sarò cattiva ma per quello che ha fatto al suo corpo, è campato anche tanto



No non sei cattiva, ha trattato male il suo corpo al contrario della palla...... che ci vuoi fare non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Oggi se ne va il più grande di tutti, inutile dire altro.
> L'uomo ha avuto altissimi (chi lo critica forse non sa a che livello di generosità fosse Diego, io ho testimonianze dirette da parte di Nando De Napoli su quanto fosse amato e benvoluto da TUTTI e quanto aiutasse tutti a Napoli) e bassissimi, caratteristici di un personaggio senza tempo senza limiti senza carne, era anima follemente impazzita.
> C'è veramente troppo da dire su quest'uomo, era già Leggenda ora diventa Immortale.
> Io ho pianto.



bellissimo post.grazie.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Novembre 2020)

Notizia devastante. La più grande icona calcistica di sempre, e questo penso sia oggettivo. Probabilmente anche il giocatore più forte.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Novembre 2020)

non oso immaginare che musica di melma ascoltano quelli che lo denigrano solo in quanto tossicodipendente.


----------



## Djici (25 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Oggi se ne va il più grande di tutti, inutile dire altro.
> L'uomo ha avuto altissimi (chi lo critica forse non sa a che livello di generosità fosse Diego, io ho testimonianze dirette da parte di Nando De Napoli su quanto fosse amato e benvoluto da TUTTI e quanto aiutasse tutti a Napoli) e bassissimi, caratteristici di un personaggio senza tempo senza limiti senza carne, era anima follemente impazzita.
> C'è veramente troppo da dire su quest'uomo, era già Leggenda ora diventa Immortale.
> Io ho pianto.



Grazie per il post.
Se il calcio e il calcio e proprio grazie a pochi calciatori... pochi fenomeni... come DIEGO.
In questo momento non ci sto nemmeno a parlare di altro che di calcio... e non capisco perche AMANTI DI CALCIO perdano tempo a ricordare altro che le sue imprese LEGGENDARIE.

RIP.


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2020)

devo dire la verità, era una notizia che mi aspettavo da un momento all'altro

R.I.P.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Novembre 2020)

Riposa in pace Diego, la leggenda è per sempre.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Novembre 2020)

Il più grande di sempre. Un anno terribile. RIP


----------



## Djici (25 Novembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non oso immaginare che musica di melma ascoltano quelli che lo denigrano solo in quanto tossicodipendente.



Sicuramente schifano i Queen per citare uno dei piu grandi gruppi di tutti i tempi 
Dispiace che non riescano a fare la differenza tra l'uomo e il calciatore.
Oggi dovrebbe essere ricordato solo il calciatore. Almeno da noi che lo abbiamo conosciuto solo da calciatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Notizia terribile.

Se ne va il più grande di tutti, il venditore di sogni : colui che come nessuno era capace di caricarsi sulle spalle una città, una nazione , una squadra e portarla oltre i limiti e fino al traguardo.
Ho visto maradona....

Chi come me è cresciuto negli anni 80-90 sa cosa è stato diego.

Io passavo spesso le vacanze estive sul litorale ionico della calabria con miei coetanei che arrivavano anche da napoli ed ero come stupefatto nel vedere la magia che diego aveva trasmesso nelle loro vene.
Ho visto maradona...

RIP genio dei poveri.


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2020)

Il più grande giocatore di sempre...r.i.p.


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non oso immaginare che musica di melma ascoltano quelli che lo denigrano solo in quanto tossicodipendente.



Post dell'anno.


----------



## Mika (25 Novembre 2020)

R.I.P. Campione. Perché il più grande è stato. Forse perché, come molti del forum, lo ha visto giocare. E' stato il primo campione che ho calcisticamente amato, ero un bambino. Da appassionato di calcio sono dispiaciuto, una brutta notizia anche se nel mio piccolo me lo immaginavo proprio per i gravi problemi che ha avuto nella sua vita.


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Notizia terribile.
> 
> Se ne va il più grande di tutti, il venditore di sogni : colui che come nessuno era capace di caricarsi sulle spalle una città, una nazione , una squadra e portarla oltre i limiti e fino al traguardo.
> Ho visto maradona....
> ...



Complimenti Diavolo.
Bellissimo post.
Su Sky stanno piangendo tutti anche in diretta.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2020)

Genio assoluto e unico. Ciao Diego!


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Novembre 2020)

il più grande di tutti. sono affranto


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Come tutti i geni artistici della storia non ha saputo convivere con la banalità dell'esistenza e si è rifugiato nella droga e nell'alcool

Rimarrà per sempre nell'olimpo assoluto del pallone, chi ama il calcio oggi può solo sentire una fitta al cuore


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non oso immaginare che musica di melma ascoltano quelli che lo denigrano solo in quanto tossicodipendente.


Ormai pure chi fa musica di melma si fa, forse anche peggio dei rocker di tanti anni fa. Sferaebbasta penso che abbia uno stile di vita proporzionale alla sua """musica"""  .

Resta il fatto che Maradona è storia del calcio e nessun moralista o pseudo tale può contraddire.


----------



## markjordan (25 Novembre 2020)

il genio del calcio


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Enorme rispetto per chi eccelle e fa cose che altri non sanno fare. Il numero 1 indiscusso. Senza di lui il mondo del calcio sarebbe stato enormemente meno bello.

E dovremmo ringraziarlo per l'eternità.

Specialmente noi milanisti, se il Milan di Sacchi è diventato grande è anche un po' merito suo, che ha elevato il livello della competizione e ci ha reso forti.

Il genio comporta anche questo, essere un personaggio al di fuori degli schemi e non avere una vita normale.


----------



## Milancholy (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.




Diego Maradona il rivale più "odiato" ed al contempo (ineluttabilmente) idolatrato. Fuori da ogni schema (tattico e di vita) è il personaggio per antonomasia e come tale resterà immortale. Sempre contraddittorio quanto mai banale, nella propria intrinseca fragilità ha "gestito" il peso (insostenibile) delle aspettative del mondo calcistico tutto, tra ricchi privilegi e salatissimi oneri.


----------



## Maravich49 (25 Novembre 2020)

RIP Eterno Fuoriclasse.


----------



## Didaco (25 Novembre 2020)

Mi chiamo Diego. Sono nato nell'estate del mondiale 1986. I miei genitori non lo hanno mai ammesso apertamente, ma devo il mio nome a Maradona, per il quale mio padre (preciso, milanista doc) ha sempre avuto una certa simpatia. Qui dalle mie parti (in Lombardia) Diego non è mai stato un nome molto diffuso, nemmeno tra i miei coetanei. Perciò, da bambino, quando mi veniva chiesto quale fosse il mio nome, una volta sentita la risposta, mi veniva immancabilmente posta la domanda in tono scherzoso: "Diego Armando Maradona?". I miei genitori sono entrambi mancati da poco, ora se ne è andato anche lui. Sembra che tutte le connessioni con la mia infanzia stanno definitivamente venendo meno. Quegli anni si allontanano sempre di più e ciò che rimane è una grande nostalgia.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Il più grande giocatore che abbia mai visto calcare un campo da calcio. Riposa in pace Diego.Sei stato il più grande avversario che ci si potesse augurare e immaginare.


----------



## Butcher (25 Novembre 2020)

Basta con questo 2020...

RIP Dio del calcio


----------



## Route66 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.


Ricordo di essere andato a vedere Milan-Napoli per tre anni consecutivi nel 1990/91/92 sia per vedere il grande Milan degli Orange ma anche e soprattutto per lui.
È stato un grande in tutto anche nel cercare di farsi del male e alla fine la sorte gli ha presentato il conto.
RIP


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Enorme rispetto per chi eccelle e fa cose che altri non sanno fare. Il numero 1 indiscusso. Senza di lui il mondo del calcio sarebbe stato enormemente meno bello.
> 
> E dovremmo ringraziarlo per l'eternità.
> 
> ...



Bravo Gabri. Ci siamo confrontati con il Dio del calcio in persona. Un po' come Annibale migliorò Roma quasi distruggendola, Maradona penso abbia catalizzato le nostre migliori energie e ci abbia costretto a superarci.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Novembre 2020)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Mi chiamo Diego. Sono nato nell'estate del mondiale 1986. I miei genitori non lo hanno mai ammesso apertamente, ma devo il mio nome a Maradona, per il quale mio padre (preciso, milanista doc) ha sempre avuto una certa simpatia. Qui dalle mie parti (in Lombardia) Diego non è mai stato un nome molto diffuso, nemmeno tra i miei coetanei. Perciò, da bambino, quando mi veniva chiesto quale fosse il mio nome, una volta sentita la risposta, mi veniva immancabilmente posta la domanda in tono scherzoso: "Diego Armando Maradona?". I miei genitori sono entrambi mancati da poco, ora se ne è andato anche lui. Sembra che tutte le connessioni con la mia infanzia stanno definitivamente venendo meno. Quegli anni si allontanano sempre di più e ciò che rimane è una grande nostalgia.



Il tuo post mi ha commosso. Un abbraccio virtuale.


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2020)

Per me rimarrà comunque Maradroga. Grande quanto vi pare, ma neanche lontanamente paragonabile alla classe, alla serietà, alla persona di Marco Van Basten. Non è che cambio idea perché non c'è più.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bravo Gabri. Ci siamo confrontati con il Dio del calcio in persona. Un po' come Annibale migliorò Roma quasi distruggendola, Maradona penso abbia catalizzato le nostre migliori energie e ci abbia costretto a superarci.



Già. E' una cosa sempre estremamente difficile da capire, soprattutto quando c'è la competizione di mezzo.

Si diventa forti solo stando in mezzo ai forti, e combattendo con chi ti mette in difficoltà.

Se non avessimo giocato contro questo fuoriclasse e non ne avessimo tratto ulteriori stimoli ed energie, con consapevolezza, avremmo dovuto soccombere ben presto sui palcoscenici mondiali quando era tempo di esprimersi al limite delle nostre potenzialità.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2020)

guardate questo video..guardate la maglia che indossa e quello che dice


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Enorme rispetto per chi eccelle e fa cose che altri non sanno fare. Il numero 1 indiscusso. Senza di lui il mondo del calcio sarebbe stato enormemente meno bello.
> 
> E dovremmo ringraziarlo per l'eternità.
> 
> ...





bmb ha scritto:


> Per me rimarrà comunque Maradroga. Grande quanto vi pare, ma neanche lontanamente paragonabile alla classe, alla serietà, alla persona di Marco Van Basten. Non è che cambio idea perché non c'è più.



Bravo. È stato Maradroga anche per me. Nel senso che, vedendogli fare quello che gli ho visto fare,era come se mi fossi fatto di LSD. Chi ama il calcio oggi non può non dispiacersi per la scomparsa del suo figlio prediletto.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> guardate questo video..guardate la maglia che indossa e quello che dice



ecco vorrei dirti che come te da avversario porterai dietro tutta la vita il ricordo di baresi...io da milanista porterò dietro tutta la vita il tuo ricordo


----------



## Igniorante (25 Novembre 2020)

Personaggio che ho sempre apprezzato pochissimo, ad esser buoni.
R.i.p.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. E' una cosa sempre estremamente difficile da capire, soprattutto quando c'è la competizione di mezzo.
> 
> Si diventa forti solo stando in mezzo ai forti, e combattendo con chi ti mette in difficoltà.
> 
> Se non avessimo giocato contro questo fuoriclasse e non ne avessimo tratto ulteriori stimoli ed energie, con consapevolezza, avremmo dovuto soccombere ben presto sui palcoscenici mondiali quando era tempo di esprimersi al limite delle nostre potenzialità.



Esatto amico mio. Solo quando ti confronti con il massimo sai quanto vali e noi ci siamo confrontati con il Dio del calcio in persona al suo apogeo. Personalmente il più grande avversario mai incontrato. È giusto oggi onorarlo come si deve.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Novembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non oso immaginare che musica di melma ascoltano quelli che lo denigrano solo in quanto tossicodipendente.



Di musica bella ne ascolto molta, fin troppa forse. Come calciatore non lo discuto, tranne che su quel gesto ignobile, vergognoso, meschino e disgustoso, il gol di mano.

Ma se permetti: Non riesco proprio a piangere per un: Evasore, tossico, alcolista, che picchiava le donne e che non ha neppure riconosciuto il proprio figlio. Per me era una m. Un esempio sbagliato, uno schifo vederlo strafatto in diretta TV. Era l'esempio vivente del "la legge non è uguale per tutti" e il fatto che venga santificato anche dopo la sua morte, lo dimostra e dimostra anche molto altro sulle persone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Rip.

Incredibile questo 2020.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

non ci credo...spero sia una fake news 

era l'unico avversario in Italia che rispettavo contro il Grande Milan


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (25 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Di musica bella ne ascolto molta, fin troppa forse. Come calciatore non lo discuto, tranne che su quel gesto ignobile, vergognoso, meschino e disgustoso, il gol di mano.
> 
> Ma se permetti: Non riesco proprio a piangere per un: Evasore, tossico, alcolista, che picchiava le donne e che non ha neppure riconosciuto il proprio figlio. Per me era una m. Un esempio sbagliato, uno schifo vederlo strafatto in diretta TV. Era l'esempio vivente del "la legge non è uguale per tutti" e il fatto che venga santificato anche dopo la sua morte, lo dimostra e dimostra anche molto altro sulle persone.



this.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Miro (25 Novembre 2020)

Non mi metto neanche a parlare di grandezza, perchè è stato senza alcun dubbio il più grande ad aver calcato un campo di calcio.

Devo il mio nome a lui. Sono nato e cresciuto a Milano ma mio padre era di Fuorigrotta, mi sono sempre sentito fiero di avere origini napoletane ed ancora oggi appena posso scendo a Napoli per spendere del tempo con i miei parenti di giù. Oggi è come se fosse morto uno di loro.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Io non capisco quelli che fanno la morale pure in questa circostanza.

Non è il primo che muore autodistruggendosi per una vita sregolata, penso a James Dean, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Freddie Mercury, George Best, o per restare in Italia De Andrè. Eppure quando si parla di loro nessuno mi pare ricordi il loro stile di vita. 

Pensiamo anche a Charlie Chaplin che aveva tendenze pedofile, o D'Annunzio: cocainome, puttan.iere, evasore e debitore plurimoroso e plurifallito, o a Benvenuto Cellini e Caravaggio che erano perfino degli omicidi, anzi nel primo caso anche pluriomicida. E potrei continuare.... Eppure nessuno pensa che queste gravi colpe inficino i loro prodotti artistici.

Ok ha avuto una vita sregolata, ma non mi pare che abbia fatto del male a qualcuno, o che fosse una persona sgradevole e ipocrita. Tutt'altro. Tutti quelli che lo hanno conosciuto dicono che fosse generoso e che non esitava a schierarsi con i compagni che infatti ne hanno un ricordo positivo. Avrebbe potuto tirarsela con tutti ma non lo faceva, invece oggi perfino il più ridicolo giocatore della serie B si crede un dio. 

A chi afferma che non era un esempio da seguire dico che questa è una solenne minchiata, milioni e milioni di ragazzini in tutto il mondo, da decenni, si sono ispirati a lui e magari grazie a Maradona ed al calcio si son tenuti fuori dai guai.

E dico questo non condivendo né le sue idee politiche né il suo stile di vita. 

Ma processare un artista come Maradona solo perché si faceva di alcool e cocaina mi sembra una cosa miserabile. 

Maradona, come i personaggi che ho citato, era ben altro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io non capisco quelli che fanno la morale pure in questa circostanza.
> 
> Non è il primo che muore autodistruggendosi per una vita sregolata, penso a James Dean, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Freddie Mercury, George Best, o per restare in Italia De Andrè. Eppure quando si parla di loro nessuno mi pare ricordi il loro stile di vita.
> 
> ...



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2020)

STUPENDA la foto messa sulla pagina instagram del Milan 

(tra l'altro si rifà al video che ho messo io)

sarei proprio curioso di sapere le emozioni che prova in questo momento Baresi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io non capisco quelli che fanno la morale pure in questa circostanza.
> 
> Non è il primo che muore autodistruggendosi per una vita sregolata, penso a James Dean, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Freddie Mercury, George Best, o per restare in Italia De Andrè. Eppure quando si parla di loro nessuno mi pare ricordi il loro stile di vita.
> 
> ...



Amen, fratello.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (25 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2020)

comunque si può non condividere il personaggio ma parlare di uomo di melma significa non sapere di ciò che si parla.
informatevi prima di parlare. poi magari si stima CR7 che curerà anche il corpo ma come valori gli è sotto 10 volte.

non si può dire che io sia affranto, comunque era nell'aria e se l'è cercata. non è un'ingiustizia quel che è successo.

però rimarrà nei cuori degli amanti del calcio come il più grande. ha letteralmente segnato una generazione, probabilmente quella degli anni d'oro del calcio che non torneranno più. quando ancora c'erano uomini oltre che calciatori ed il calcio era ancora uno sport.
un giocatore che non doveva pensare a dribblare l'avversario, ma a come evitare la randellata che sarebbe arrivata dopo il dribbling scontato.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (25 Novembre 2020)

E' morta una leggenda del calcio, e questo non può non dispiacere. Sulle sue qualità morali vi chiedo: perché dovrebbero essere importanti? Io lo giudico come sportivo, delle sue scelte private me ne frego. Altrimenti tanto vale essere ultras solo del Papa e di Madre Teresa.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2020)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Mi chiamo Diego. Sono nato nell'estate del mondiale 1986. I miei genitori non lo hanno mai ammesso apertamente, ma devo il mio nome a Maradona, per il quale mio padre (preciso, milanista doc) ha sempre avuto una certa simpatia. Qui dalle mie parti (in Lombardia) Diego non è mai stato un nome molto diffuso, nemmeno tra i miei coetanei. Perciò, da bambino, quando mi veniva chiesto quale fosse il mio nome, una volta sentita la risposta, mi veniva immancabilmente posta la domanda in tono scherzoso: "Diego Armando Maradona?". I miei genitori sono entrambi mancati da poco, ora se ne è andato anche lui. Sembra che tutte le connessioni con la mia infanzia stanno definitivamente venendo meno. Quegli anni si allontanano sempre di più e ciò che rimane è una grande nostalgia.



Sono post come il tuo a spiegare , meglio di qualcos'altro, cosa sia stato Diego per un popolo.
Stima. 
Un abbraccio ideale forte forte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.


*
Proclamati tre giorni di lutto in Argentina.*


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi, solo chi non lo ha mai visto giocare lo può denigrare. E' stato un artista, uno che regalava emozioni. Un artista del pallone. Una cosa unica. 

La vita extra campo è un'altra cosa. Ognuno si sceglie il proprio percorso di vita.


----------



## _ET_ (25 Novembre 2020)

R.I.P Il più grande di sempre


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io non capisco quelli che fanno la morale pure in questa circostanza.
> 
> Non è il primo che muore autodistruggendosi per una vita sregolata, penso a James Dean, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Freddie Mercury, George Best, o per restare in Italia De Andrè. Eppure quando si parla di loro nessuno mi pare ricordi il loro stile di vita.
> 
> ...



Stai scherzando o sei serio? Vai dalle donne che ha pestato a dir loro che "Maradona non ha mai fatto del male a nessuno" vallo a dire al figlio non riconosciuto. Che si facesse mi fa solamente schifare di più l'essere umano che era. Se si fosse fatto e basta non avrei detto nulla. Quegli artisti che hai nominato mi fanno schifo quanto Maradona. Ma come ho ben detto, calcisticamente non si discute. Le critiche arrivano all'uomo che era. Lui come calciatore è morto quando ha smesso di giocare, come tutti i calciatori. Oggi è morto l'uomo, che viene santificato perché questa società è ridicola e porta sull'altare le m. più assurde. Era strafatto e faceva schifo mentre guardava l'Argentina, lo prenderesti come esempio per i tuoi figli? Ma per piacere.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Novembre 2020)

Cresciuto con il duello tra il milan di sacchi e il napoli di maradona..da piccolino mi addormentavo leggendo le avventure e le partite dei miei idoli calcistici..ho consumato fino alla nausea l'annuario calcistico milanista 87 88 e maradona e il napoli erano i rivali..
Nei ricordi della mia infanzia maradona era un fortissimo rivale..
L ironia dei napoletani la gioia che ha portato nel cuore delle persone..lui non faceva differenze..anzi schifava il potere dalla Rube alla uefa..ha sempre detto la sua..ammetto che questo lato del suo carattere l'ho apprezzato..sul campo inutile parlarne..faceva cose che gli altri sognavano e portava allegria nella povera gente..
Mi piace ricordarlo così quando palleggia da ragazzino e ha ancora tutta la vita davanti..


----------



## hiei87 (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io non capisco quelli che fanno la morale pure in questa circostanza.
> 
> Non è il primo che muore autodistruggendosi per una vita sregolata, penso a James Dean, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Freddie Mercury, George Best, o per restare in Italia De Andrè. Eppure quando si parla di loro nessuno mi pare ricordi il loro stile di vita.
> 
> ...



Post che condivido in pieno. Che poi, tra tutte le critiche che gli si possono fare, quella della droga è la più insensata. Come molti geni, si è distrutto con le sue mani. Io al massimo gli rinfaccerei occasioni in cui ha fatto del male ad altri, come in alcuni rapporti privati, o riguardo le vicessitudini col Fisco italiano. Ma non è il momento, e in fondo ha dato talmente tanto al Mondo con il suo passaggio da meritarsi, almeno in occasione dell'ultimo saluto, il perdono.
Di fuoriclasse, nello sport, come nello spettacolo e nell'arte, se ne sono visti tanti. Ma sono in pochi ad aver assunto lo status di campioni del popolo, della propria gente. Maradona era questo. A Napoli, come in patria, è entrato in simbiosi con il suo popolo, come se avessero un unico cuore, un'unica anima. E per questo nessuno sarà mai come lui, e resterà il più grande di tutti. 
E' raro vedere figure del genere, e quasi sempre si tratta di personaggi tormentati, che vivono di eccessi, di salite e ricadute, che divampano di fiamme accecanti, e spesso si spengono presto. 
Mi viene in mente Pantani. Ci sono stati ciclisti più forti, ma in Italia nessuno sarà amato quanto lui, ma la lista è lunga.
Per cui, almeno per oggi, viva Maradona, e che gli arrivi la riconoscenza di tutti gli amanti del calcio.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Purtroppo quando ho iniziato a seguire il calcio lui era praticamente ormai un ex-calciatore.

Quindi non posso provare chissà che dispiacere da quel punto di vista.

Ma del resto se ha lasciato tali emozioni a tutti quelli che hanno avuto la fortuna di viverlo, si capisce la sua grandezza. 

Come calciatore.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, solo chi non lo ha mai visto giocare lo può denigrare. E' stato un artista, uno che regalava emozioni. Un artista del pallone. Una cosa unica.
> 
> La vita extra campo è un'altra cosa. Ognuno si sceglie il proprio percorso di vita.



Eh no, i perbenisti devono fare la morale pure qua...

Giustamente ognuno sceglie come vivere, son fatti suoi che ha pagato morendo giovane. Se critichiamo lo stile di vita di Maradona dobbiamo criticare i drogati, gli alcolisti, i senza tetto, le prostitute, ecc...E ripeto, lo dico non condividendo lo stile di vita di Maradona.

Ma come calciatore è stato unico. Da decenni si critica il gol di mano. Però se si ripensa a quegli anni si deve sapere che Argentina e Inghilterra venivano dalla guerra delle Malvinas. Non era una semplice partita di calcio. Già solo per come Maradona vinse quella partita verrà ricordato in eterno dal popolo argentino. 

Maradona, per gli argentini, non era solo un calciatore: era il riscatto di un popolo. Idem Pelè per il Brasile o Boban per la Croazia o Weah per la Liberia. Calciatori che con le loro gesta sono andati al di là dello sport. 

Cosa che Messi e Ronaldo, nemmeno con i loro tanti gol, con i loro record, i loro miliardi, i loro followerzz non potranno mai essere.


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io non capisco quelli che fanno la morale pure in questa circostanza.
> 
> Non è il primo che muore autodistruggendosi per una vita sregolata, penso a James Dean, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Freddie Mercury, George Best, o per restare in Italia De Andrè. Eppure quando si parla di loro nessuno mi pare ricordi il loro stile di vita.
> 
> ...



Bellissimo pensiero, come non condividerlo


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando o sei serio? Vai dalle donne che ha pestato a dir loro che "Maradona non ha mai fatto del male a nessuno" vallo a dire al figlio non riconosciuto. Che si facesse mi fa solamente schifare di più l'essere umano che era. Se si fosse fatto e basta non avrei detto nulla. Quegli artisti che hai nominato mi fanno schifo quanto Maradona. Ma come ho ben detto, calcisticamente non si discute. Le critiche arrivano all'uomo che era. Lui come calciatore è morto quando ha smesso di giocare, come tutti i calciatori. Oggi è morto l'uomo, che viene santificato perché questa società è ridicola e porta sull'altare le m. più assurde. Era strafatto e faceva schifo mentre guardava l'Argentina, lo prenderesti come esempio per i tuoi figli? Ma per piacere.




Dove ho detto che approvo il suo stile di vita?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2020)

"Ho sempre rispettato il calcio,non ho mai voltato le spalle al campo da gioco. Casomai non ho rispettato me stesso,il mio corpo. Ma io non voglio essere un esempio per nessuno."
Cit Diego Armando Maradona 
Non era stupido e pare ironico da morto 
ci fa sapere la sua 
R.I.P Campione


----------



## kekkopot (25 Novembre 2020)

Non capisco come si possa criticare il miglior giocatore della storia del calcio. 
RIP


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh no, i perbenisti devono fare la morale pure qua...
> 
> Giustamente ognuno sceglie come vivere, son fatti suoi che ha pagato morendo giovane. Se critichiamo lo stile di vita di Maradona dobbiamo criticare i drogati, gli alcolisti, i senza tetto, le prostitute, ecc...E ripeto, lo dico non condividendo lo stile di vita di Maradona.
> 
> ...



Maradona è una rockstar, l'icona numero2 nella storia dello sport dopo Mohammed Alì.
E' politica, è rivalsa, è musica, è sorriso è gioia è rumore è casino.

Smettiamola di giudicare le persone a 360 gradi, perchè tutti abbiamo difetti, perchè scalda più i cuori Messi? Cr7? robot del calcio, macchine da soldi, gente che non scalda, Messi poi che non riesce a vincere neanche una Coppa America con la sua super nazionale.
Ma non scherziamo.
Oggi è morto DIO.
Chi critica Diego si merita quei 40 che criticarono Maldini il giorno dell'addio.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Post che condivido in pieno. Che poi, tra tutte le critiche che gli si possono fare, quella della droga è la più insensata. Come molti geni, si è distrutto con le sue mani. Io al massimo gli rinfaccerei occasioni in cui ha fatto del male ad altri, come in alcuni rapporti privati, o riguardo le vicessitudini col Fisco italiano. Ma non è il momento, e in fondo ha dato talmente tanto al Mondo con il suo passaggio da meritarsi, almeno in occasione dell'ultimo saluto, il perdono.
> Di fuoriclasse, nello sport, come nello spettacolo e nell'arte, se ne sono visti tanti.* Ma sono in pochi ad aver assunto lo status di campioni del popolo, della propria gente. Maradona era questo. A Napoli, come in patria, è entrato in simbiosi con il suo popolo, come se avessero un unico cuore, un'unica anima. E per questo nessuno sarà mai come lui, e resterà il più grande di tutti.
> E' raro vedere figure del genere, e quasi sempre si tratta di personaggi tormentati, che vivono di eccessi, di salite e ricadute, che divampano di fiamme accecanti, e spesso si spengono presto. *
> Mi viene in mente Pantani. Ci sono stati ciclisti più forti, ma in Italia nessuno sarà amato quanto lui, ma la lista è lunga.
> Per cui, almeno per oggi, viva Maradona, e che gli arrivi la riconoscenza di tutti gli amanti del calcio.



E' questo che cerco di spiegare. Maradona, pur con i suoi tanti, tantissimi, difetti, che, ripeto, non approvo, è stato un personaggio che è andato al di là del calcio e dello sport. E' stato un eroe per una città disastrata come Napoli e per un popolo sofferente come quello argentino.

Ridurre un personaggio come Maradona al suo essere drogato ed alcolizzato vuol dire condannare quanto di positivo ha fatto per milioni di persone. Ed è un discorso che vale anche per tanti artisti: siano musicisti, pittori, scrittori, attori, ecc.

E ripeto, per l'ennesima ed ennesima volta, non approvo nulla di ciò che ha fatto nel privato. Ma quelli son fatti suoi.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' questo che cerco di spiegare. Maradona, pur con i suoi tanti, tantissimi, difetti, che, ripeto, non approvo, è stato un personaggio che è andato al di là del calcio e dello sport. E' stato un eroe per una città disastrata come Napoli e per un popolo sofferente come quello argentino.
> 
> Ridurre un personaggio come Maradona al suo essere drogato ed alcolizzato vuol dire condannare quanto di positivo ha fatto per milioni di persone. Ed è un discorso che vale anche per tanti artisti: siano musicisti, pittori, scrittori, attori, ecc.
> 
> E ripeto, per l'ennesima ed ennesima volta, non approvo nulla di ciò che ha fatto nel privato. Ma quelli son fatti suoi.



Penso basti vedere le reazioni della gente di Napoli e dell'Argentina. Lutto cittadino e nazionale, gente per strada in lacrime. Gente che associa a Maradona i momenti più belli e le emozioni più intense della propria vita, e che oggi sente di aver perso qualcosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Maradona è una rockstar, l'icona numero2 nella storia dello sport dopo Mohammed Alì.
> E' politica, è rivalsa, è musica, è sorriso è gioia è rumore è casino.
> 
> Smettiamola di giudicare le persone a 360 gradi, perchè tutti abbiamo difetti, perchè scalda più i cuori Messi? Cr7? robot del calcio, macchine da soldi, gente che non scalda, Messi poi che non riesce a vincere neanche una Coppa America con la sua super nazionale.
> ...


*

Oddio, forse questo no perché Maldini era ed è un esempio anche fuori dal campo. Non solo il difensore più forte della storia (ricordo diversi calciatori paragonarlo a Maradona e Pelé nel proprio ruolo), sicuramente il terzino sinistro più forte di sempre, ma un campione a 360 gradi. Quindi per me quel gesto, specie fatto da tifosi milanisti, è stato una vergogna infinita.

Detto questo, concordo interamente coi post tuoi, di Hiei87 e di Mandraghe.



hiei87 ha scritto:



Penso basti vedere le reazioni della gente di Napoli e dell'Argentina. Lutto cittadino e nazionale, gente per strada in lacrime. Gente che associa a Maradona i momenti più belli e le emozioni più intense della propria vita, e che oggi sente di aver perso qualcosa.

Clicca per allargare...


È così per me che l’ho vissuto solo da avversario (e che avversario, pochi giorni fa ho ricordato un aneddoto di tanti tanti tanti anni fa quando Maradona disse che non avrebbe voluto vedere una sola bandiera milanista al San Paolo per la sfida scudetto dell’88 https://www.milanworld.net/milan-og...maturita-vt96707-post2189159.html#post2189159 , non avrei mai immaginato che pochi giorni dopo quel post avrei commentato la morte di Diego) figuriamoci per chi l’ha avuto come idolo.*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dove ho detto che approvo il suo stile di vita?



Ti ho detto che lo approvi? Hai detto una cosa inesatta dicendo che non ha mai fatto del male a nessuno, ed io te l'ho fatto notare.


----------



## Djici (25 Novembre 2020)

Non credo che esista un altro giocatore amato e idolatrato come Maradona nel Argentina e a Napoli.
Nessuno.
Lasciami stare tutti. Ne Pelé, Cruijff, Platini, Zidane, Ronaldo, Messi o CR7 o Baresi o Maldini (per citare 2 rossoneri) nessuno nessuno nessuno ha acquisito lo status di Dio assoluto.
Nessuno e stato amato così dal suo popolo e dai suoi tifosi. Nessuno ha scatenato così tanta passione.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oddio, forse questo no perché Maldini era ed è un esempio anche fuori dal campo. Non solo il difensore più forte della storia (ricordo diversi calciatori paragonarlo a Maradona e Pelé nel proprio ruolo), sicuramente il terzino sinistro più forte di sempre, ma un campione a 360 gradi. Quindi per me quel gesto, specie fatto da tifosi milanisti, è stato una vergogna infinita.
> 
> Detto questo, concordo interamente coi post tuoi, di Hiei87 e di Mandraghe.
> 
> ...



Come ha scritto Gullit nel suo libro, lui era il "pacchetto completo", perchè non solo era un fenomeno sul campo, ma era anche un leader, un uomo incredibilmente carismatico. Io quando era all'apice non ero ancora nato o ero troppo piccolo, ma ho avvertito di rimando ciò che può essere stato per la sua gente. Ed è questo che poi resta, le emozioni e le sensazioni che lasci. Le persone che pensano agli anni più belli della loro vita e pensano di riflesso a questo ragazzo, che neanche conoscevano, ma che ha significato tanto per loro.


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non credo che esista un altro giocatore amato e idolatrato come Maradona nel Argentina e a Napoli.
> Nessuno.
> Lasciami stare tutti. Ne Pelé, Cruijff, Platini, Zidane, Ronaldo, Messi o CR7 o Baresi o Maldini (per citare 2 rossoneri) nessuno nessuno nessuno ha acquisito lo status di Dio assoluto.
> Nessuno e stato amato così dal suo popolo e dai suoi tifosi. Nessuno ha scatenato così tanta passione.


Totti per la Roma ed il popolo romanista è allo stesso livello di ''amore''


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come ha scritto Gullit nel suo libro, lui era il "pacchetto completo", perchè non solo era un fenomeno sul campo, ma era anche un leader, un uomo incredibilmente carismatico. Io quando era all'apice non ero ancora nato o ero troppo piccolo, ma ho avvertito di rimando ciò che può essere stato per la sua gente. Ed è questo che poi resta, le emozioni e le sensazioni che lasci. Le persone che pensano agli anni più belli della loro vita e pensano di riflesso a questo ragazzo, che neanche conoscevano, ma che ha significato tanto per loro.



Esatto. Hai centrato in pieno ciò che è stato Diego per la sua gente.

P.s: comunque sono l’unico per il quale il forum è diventato un delirio di finestre pubblicitarie che si aprono in continuazione e che, se non chiuse, impediscono la fruizione appunto del forum? È una cosa assurda. Se adesso per esempio clicco su pagina 9 di questo topic, ricompaiono di nuovo tutte e tutte vanno di nuovo chiuse. È un tormento.

Specie quando sono col cell perché queste pagine hanno la x per chiuderle e col cell diventa più difficile, devi metterlo in orizzontale per allargare lo schermo e cosi via. Oltretutto la pagina, sia col cell che con l’iPad, va spedissimo in crash e/o mi dice “pagina ricaricata perché c’è stato un problema”.

Boh.


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oddio, forse questo no perché Maldini era ed è un esempio anche fuori dal campo. Non solo il difensore più forte della storia (ricordo diversi calciatori paragonarlo a Maradona e Pelé nel proprio ruolo), sicuramente il terzino sinistro più forte di sempre, ma un campione a 360 gradi. Quindi per me quel gesto, specie fatto da tifosi milanisti, è stato una vergogna infinita.
> 
> Detto questo, concordo interamente coi post tuoi, di Hiei87 e di Mandraghe.
> 
> ...



Sisi il mio paragone era forzato ma volevo intendere che si giudica l'uomo , che fosse un santo come Maldini o uno come Maradona non c'entra, quando c'è solo e soltanto da guardare il calciatore.
Quei 40 di quel giorno a SanSiro fecero proprio pena, cercarono di oscurare una carriera favolosa per personalismi, è una roba allucinante l'ego che ormai tanti di noi sembrano avere, la mancanza di rispetto.
Forse è anche una frustrazione, oppure è un'ignoranza di cosa sia realmente l'arte e di quanti alcolizzati cocainomani eroinomani abbia partorito il genio.


----------



## Djici (25 Novembre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Totti per la Roma ed il popolo romanista è allo stesso livello di ''amore''



Totti ci è riuscito solo nel club. Peraltro il suo club. Quello dove e cresciuto.
Più facile arrivare a farsi amare.
Qui stiamo parlando di un argentino amato alla follia in Italia.
E Totti per il resto anche se amato in Italia non e neanche lontanamente paragonabile alla follia scatenata in Argentina.

Già Roberto Baggio e stato molto più amato dal popolo italiano che Totti.
E anche con il Divin Codino siamo comunque anni luce rispetto a quello che ha creato Diego nel cuore della gente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2020)

Oggi se ne è andato il più grande dopo Pelé e il più amato di sempre.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Maradona è una rockstar, l'icona numero2 nella storia dello sport dopo Mohammed Alì.
> E' politica, è rivalsa, è musica, è sorriso è gioia è rumore è casino.
> 
> Smettiamola di giudicare le persone a 360 gradi, perchè tutti abbiamo difetti, perchè scalda più i cuori Messi? Cr7? robot del calcio, macchine da soldi, gente che non scalda, Messi poi che non riesce a vincere neanche una Coppa America con la sua super nazionale.
> ...




Il Brasile dopo Pelé ha avuto tanti altri campioni e vinto altri mondiali ma Pelé rimane Pelé. Quando è morto Cruijff c’è stata commozione ma è comunque rimasta per lo più all’ambito sportivo. Per Maradona si va oltre l’ambito sportivo. Maradona va oltre: univa i ricchi e i poveri, le persone di destra con quelle di sinistra, gli intellettuali ed i meno istruiti, ecc. 

Maradona fa parte degli sportivi che sono andati oltre: Coppi e Bartali, Alì, Senna, Nuvolari, ecc. 

Hamilton, ad esempio, può battere tutti i record della F1, ma Senna rimarrà Senna, cioè il più grande. Lo stesso vale per Merckx, che pure ha fatto grandi cose. 

Da un lato abbiamo “solo” grandi sportivi, dall’altro le leggende. E Maradona, pur con tutti i suoi enormi difetti, fa parte della seconda categoria.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Rip

Questa sarà pure drogato e faceva la vita mondana, ma anche da ubriacone faceva imbarazzare mezze difesa di Serie A degli anni 80. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? 

Questo è Maradona ragazzi l'extra calcio è quello che lo ha reso Maradona.. secondo me, parere mio, fosse stato il classico bravo ragazzo credo avrebbe ricevuto un'ottimo ricordo ma nulla di esagerato. E' stato l'icona di una città intera ed di un paese intero....

Tra l'altro ancora si discute dell'errore di aver fatto giocare la semifinale di Italia - Argentina nel 90 a Napoli..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2020)

io del Maradona calciatore non ho ricordi visto che ero appena nato, l'ho potuto ammirare solo su DVD prima e YouTube ora. Però tra i tanti documentari visti la cosa che mi ha sempre colpito è la capacità di fondersi con i popoli, quello Napoletano e quello Argentino. Era molto più di un calciatore. Oggi se ne è andata una icona dello Sport. RIP Diego


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Novembre 2020)

Sono molto colpito dalla morte di Maradona. 
Non è in cima alla mia lista di "giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi", perchè per me lì c'è Cruijff in quanto giocatore totale, ma se dovessi trovare un giocatore iconico per il gioco del calcio, direi proprio Maradona. Credo che tutti quelli della mia generazione (sono dell'82), quando si sono messi una maglia da calcio/calcetto addosso, abbiano pensato almeno una volta (se non più volte):"Adesso li scarto tutti e vado in porta", cioè adesso faccio il Maradona. Un talento offensivo del genere non ha uguali ma se devo trovare qualcuno che gli si è avvicinato, direi che Ronaldinho e Messi hanno avuto un che di maradoniano. Non Ronaldo il Fenomeno che era più una prima punta per quanto geniale. In Italia abbiamo avuto, citati anche da altri, Baggio o Totti, ma nulla di paragonabile.
Gli sia lieve la terra.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Brasile dopo Pelé ha avuto tanti altri campioni e vinto altri mondiali ma Pelé rimane Pelé. Quando è morto Cruijff c’è stata commozione ma è comunque rimasta per lo più all’ambito sportivo. Per Maradona si va oltre l’ambito sportivo. Maradona va oltre: univa i ricchi e i poveri, le persone di destra con quelle di sinistra, gli intellettuali ed i meno istruiti, ecc.
> 
> Maradona fa parte degli sportivi che sono andati oltre: *Coppi* e Bartali, Alì, Senna, Nuvolari, ecc.
> 
> ...



Piccolo OT sul ciclismo, ma che spiega bene il concetto del tuo post: nel ciclismo un detto dalla paternità incerta dice che "Merckx è stato il più forte, ma Coppi è stato il più grande". I cinque Tour di Merckx (e tutto lo - sterminato - resto) non pareggeranno mai la fuga nella Cuneo-Pinerolo del 1947. In tempi moderni, i Tour di Froome e Armstrong non pareggeranno mai la fuga di Pantani nella Grenoble-Les Deux Alpes del 1998. Cosa ne pensi, [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] ?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2020)

mentre praticamente tutte le squadre stanno celebrando Maradona (inter,lazio,roma,ecc) quale è l'unica squadra che non si è degnata di fare manco un post su instagram (almeno per ora)? si proprio loro...sembra lo facciano apposta per farsi odiare

al contrario nella nostra pagina mi stanno facendo commuovere...fiero di essere milanista anche in questo!


----------



## wildfrank (25 Novembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> È questo che fa la coca.. puoi anche uscirne e non esserne più dipendente ma arriverà il giorno in cui dovrai saldare il conto per quello che hai fatto. 60 anni..... mi dispiace



Per non parlare del diabete mellito ( ne parlavano dalla Falcetti oggi ), che pure quello ti distrugge lentamente.


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Brasile dopo Pelé ha avuto tanti altri campioni e vinto altri mondiali ma Pelé rimane Pelé. Quando è morto Cruijff c’è stata commozione ma è comunque rimasta per lo più all’ambito sportivo. Per Maradona si va oltre l’ambito sportivo. Maradona va oltre: univa i ricchi e i poveri, le persone di destra con quelle di sinistra, gli intellettuali ed i meno istruiti, ecc.
> 
> Maradona fa parte degli sportivi che sono andati oltre: Coppi e Bartali, Alì, Senna, Nuvolari, ecc.
> 
> ...



quoto ogni virgola.


----------



## Anguus (25 Novembre 2020)

Dispiace umanamente ma non sono sorpreso..non campi a lungo facendo quel tipo di vita. E' matematico


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Novembre 2020)

Alla sua morte, la celebrazione di un'artista non deve necessariamente pretendere di riconoscerne i meriti umani; unisce i cuori poiché per essa riaffiorano, di una giovinezza andata, i ricordi di momenti magici inevitabilmente impressi nel profondo, e dei cari con i quali quei momenti li abbiamo vissuti, condivisi; e poi la gratitudine per aver portato a sublimazione innumerevoli gesta sportive, di una passione che accomuna miliardi di esseri umani.

Maradona resterà sempre il tripudio di un talento calcistico enorme, il semplice inno di un'arte che non è necessario comprendere. L’eccellenza festosa del suo campo, quello verde, rettangolare.

Un’altra meravigliosa poesia raccontata da un pallone.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT sul ciclismo, ma che spiega bene il concetto del tuo post: nel ciclismo un detto dalla paternità incerta dice che "Merckx è stato il più forte, ma Coppi è stato il più grande". I cinque Tour di Merckx (e tutto lo - sterminato - resto) non pareggeranno mai la fuga nella Cuneo-Pinerolo del 1947. In tempi moderni, i Tour di Froome e Armstrong non pareggeranno mai la fuga di Pantani nella Grenoble-Les Deux Alpes del 1998. Cosa ne pensi, @willcoyote85 ?




Nello scrivere su Coppi e Merckx avevo in mente proprio quella frase che Pier Bergonzi e altri attribuiscono a Jacques Goddet, storico direttore del Tour e fondatore del quotidiano L’Equipe. Se si guarda il numero di vittorie il paragone non esisterebbe. Però considerando altre circostanze si deve riflettere. Coppi saltò anni di carriera per la guerra, la condizione delle strade ai tempi di Coppi è imparagonabile rispetto a quelle di Merckx, lo stesso vale per la lunghezza delle tappe. Inoltre il numero delle gare ai tempi di Coppi era inferiore. Ma più che altro il fatto è che l’Europa ai tempi di Coppi vedeva il ciclismo come lo sport della “ricostruzione” in quanto il ciclismo attraversava zone disastrate dalla guerra, che anno dopo anno venivano ricostruite.

Quindi ha ragione Merckx quando disse “le vittorie di Coppi son diventate romanzo, le mie cronaca”.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Novembre 2020)

Maradona resta un icona calcistica, fine della storia. I suoi elogi devono solo riguardare il campo, perché per il resto ha lasciato a desiderare. Voi che proprio lo amate avete riportato la frase di Diego in cui esso diceva che non voleva essere un esempio per nessuno. Ecco, bene, lui non è un esempio per nessuno, nemmeno per chi gioca a calcio. Non puo' essere preso come esempio uno che faceva festini a go go, che non faceva vita da atleta, che saltava allenamenti, che pippava. È come dire di prendere esempio da Nainggolan o Adrian Mutu.
Lui è stato uno dei migliori grazie al talento. È l'esempio negativo da pendere fuori dal campo, quello che una persona non dovrebbe mai diventare e un uomo che le donne non dovrebbero mai incontrare. Quella persona che in diretta TV mentre gioca la propria nazionale sta strafatta a fare schifo davanti al mondo intero, incurante dei bambini che lo potessero vedere.
Lo amate? Va bene, è lecito. Ma è altrettanto lecito che ci siano persone come me che lo riescono a stimare solo ed esclusivamente calcisticamente. Che in lui vedono la strafottenza delle regole, del senso civico, della legge, delle donne e via dicendo. 

Anche Pablo Escobar era amato dal proprio popolo, eppure era un narcotrafficante che uccideva un sacco di gente. Che Maradona fosse amato dai Napoletani e dagli Argentini non significa nulla. Oltretutto a Barcellona amano molto più Messi di lui, manco se lo ricordano quasi Diego.
Infine Totti è un grande uomo per mille motivi, non mettiamolo nella stessa frase. 

Passo e chiudo, ho già parlato troppo di una persona di cui non mi frega nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Maradona resta un icona calcistica, fine della storia. I suoi elogi devono solo riguardare il campo, perché per il resto ha lasciato a desiderare. Voi che proprio lo amate avete riportato la frase di Diego in cui esso diceva che non voleva essere un esempio per nessuno. Ecco, bene, lui non è un esempio per nessuno, nemmeno per chi gioca a calcio. Non puo' essere preso come esempio uno che faceva festini a go go, che non faceva vita da atleta, che saltava allenamenti, che pippava. È come dire di prendere esempio da Nainggolan o Adrian Mutu.
> Lui è stato uno dei migliori grazie al talento. È l'esempio negativo da pendere fuori dal campo, quello che una persona non dovrebbe mai diventare e un uomo che le donne non dovrebbero mai incontrare. Quella persona che in diretta TV mentre gioca la propria nazionale sta strafatta a fare schifo davanti al mondo intero, incurante dei bambini che lo potessero vedere.
> Lo amate? Va bene, è lecito. Ma è altrettanto lecito che ci siano persone come me che lo riescono a stimare solo ed esclusivamente calcisticamente. Che in lui vedono la strafottenza delle regole, del senso civico, della legge, delle donne e via dicendo.
> 
> ...



guarda rispondo solo su questa cosa e ti dico che Totti sono sicuro sarebbe invece onoratissimo di essere nella stessa frase di Maradona.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Hai centrato in pieno ciò che è stato Diego per la sua gente.
> 
> P.s: comunque sono l’unico per il quale il forum è diventato un delirio di finestre pubblicitarie che si aprono in continuazione e che, se non chiuse, impediscono la fruizione appunto del forum? È una cosa assurda. Se adesso per esempio clicco su pagina 9 di questo topic, ricompaiono di nuovo tutte e tutte vanno di nuovo chiuse. È un tormento.
> 
> ...



Non sei l'unico. 
Io mi sono 'sorbito' il video su sacchi per una settimana. 
Meno male la cache non funziona con la legge del contrappasso: una settimana di calcio di gattuso non l'avrei retta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sei l'unico.
> Io mi sono 'sorbito' il video su sacchi per una settimana.
> Meno male la cache non funziona con la legge del contrappasso: una settimana di calcio di gattuso non l'avrei retta.



Ahahahahahahahahahaha che mito che sei.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT sul ciclismo, ma che spiega bene il concetto del tuo post: nel ciclismo un detto dalla paternità incerta dice che "Merckx è stato il più forte, ma Coppi è stato il più grande". I cinque Tour di Merckx (e tutto lo - sterminato - resto) non pareggeranno mai la fuga nella Cuneo-Pinerolo del 1947. In tempi moderni, i Tour di Froome e Armstrong non pareggeranno mai la fuga di Pantani nella Grenoble-Les Deux Alpes del 1998. Cosa ne pensi, [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] ?



eh be... 

per fare un discorso ampio, in generale ormai "non è più sport". lo sport come lo conoscevamo fino a 15 anni fa circa è scpmparso e ha lasciato spazio a questa specie di esasperazione volta solo allo spettacolo artefatto. 
si vogliono creare miti dove di mitico non c'è nemmeno l'ombra... l'obiettivo di un po' tutte le federazioni è far nascere sempre il nuovo GOAT per fare ascolti... tutto qua. 
così nascono realtà tipo hamilton, marquez, juve, armstrong... realtà in cui prendi uno forte e lo pompi al massimo spacciandolo per fenomeno assoluto. e per farlo non guardi in faccia a nulla. così devi concedere ad uno di doparsi, ad un altro di avere favori per vincerne 9 di fila altrimenti non fa notizia ecc ecc...
forse sono finito fuori tema? mica tanto perchè questo modo di fare ha completamente tolto la magia dello sport rendendo gli atleti delle macchine. la tv deve creare il personaggio che non esiste quindi.

hamilton non è personaggio, non ha personalità. è forte e vince ma non è nulla in confronto a senna o schumi. o villeneuve che ha vinto 6 gare se non ricordo male ma aveva carisma. non basta avere le treccine e fare il buffone BLM. 

marquez uguale non sarà mai rossi

armstrong lo han fatto andare avanti 7 anni a vincere quando tutti sapevano che era fatto come un matto. ma tirava, aveva la storia del tumore e la nike guadagnava. ma qualcuno si ricorda una tappa vinta da armstrong? pantani ha vinto meno, anzi poco, ma ha fatto cose impensabili in quei 2 anni. rimarrà nella leggenda. cacchio credo fosse al santuario di oropa dove gli è caduta la catena e tutti gli altri rivali invece di aspettarlo sono scattati con le loro squadre sulla salita finale. pantani si è fatto qualche km dietro ad un paio di compagni e poi è partito, li ha ripresi tutti uno dopo l'altro. mai più visto niente di simile. era il '99 ma chi se lo scorda? mandava la gente in estasi.
merckx ha vinto se non sbaglio più di 500 corse in vita sua ed è il cannibale. io non l'ho seguito, però, forse perchè siamo italiani, coppi aveva un altro tipo di magia addosso. che poi coppi negli anni migliori non ha corso a causa della 2a guerra mondiale... gran peccato.

pensando al calcio, il fenomeno non ha mai vinto la CLe ha fatto una barca di gol ma mai quanti CR7 che ha vinto anche 5 CL. ma come fai a dire che CR è più forte del fenomeno? non puoi dirlo se li hai visti giocare.

i record servono solo a far scrivere i giornalai, nello sport per me contano le emozioni e come vinci, altrimenti non tiferei milan.


----------



## 7sheva7 (25 Novembre 2020)

E' in ogni caso un pezzo di vita di ogni amante del calcio nella sua essenza più spettacolare che se ne va, indipendentemente dall'uomo che si può giudicare solo per le sue esternazioni pubbliche ma che a me poco importa giudicare (anzi non importa nulla giudicare Maradona uomo) oggi muore un calciatore che ha scandito e segnato pagine di calcio per almeno 15 anni, lo ha fatto a suo modo certo ma sempre scandito e profondamente segnato il calcio durante e dopo il suo passaggio è stato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2020)

che poi a me di maradona rimane in testa questa intervista...







questa non è una risposta banale come può sembrare, soprattutto se la metti a confronto alle interviste di oggi. fa capire come vedeva lo sport questo campione e questo da un grande esempio a chi ascolta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando o sei serio? Vai dalle donne che ha pestato a dir loro che "Maradona non ha mai fatto del male a nessuno" vallo a dire al figlio non riconosciuto. Che si facesse mi fa solamente schifare di più l'essere umano che era. Se si fosse fatto e basta non avrei detto nulla. Quegli artisti che hai nominato mi fanno schifo quanto Maradona. Ma come ho ben detto, calcisticamente non si discute. Le critiche arrivano all'uomo che era. Lui come calciatore è morto quando ha smesso di giocare, come tutti i calciatori. Oggi è morto l'uomo, che viene santificato perché questa società è ridicola e porta sull'altare le m. più assurde. Era strafatto e faceva schifo mentre guardava l'Argentina, lo prenderesti come esempio per i tuoi figli? Ma per piacere.



Si comunque per la cronaca, non è che sei obbligato a esprimere il tuo disgusto eh.. Ti fa schifo? amen, ce ne faremo una ragione ma siamo su un forum di calcio ed è morto il più grande calciatore di sempre, molti appassionati che l'hanno visto sono distrutti come quando morì Senna o Pantani o Alì.. Sono icone, idoli.. Un minimo di rispetto denota intelligenza.. E x la cronaca, nessuno lo sta beatificando, tutti dicono che si è autodiatrutto, ma sono affari suoi, la sua vita privata onestamente mi frega zero


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2020)

È stato il più forte in campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2020)

Oggi ci ha lasciato un genio ma inizio a pensare, non lo avrei mai detto, che Maradona vada raccontato perché in tanti non lo conoscono e non hanno ben in mente cosa abbia significato per il calcio, per Napoli, per l'Argentina. 
Maradona ha scritto poesia perché come nessuno ha saputo fondere il talento smisurato con la voglia di rivalsa del popolo che lo ha avuto come leader. 
Maradona valeva da solo il prezzo del biglietto perché chi ama lo sport è alla ricerca di favole e di storie e Diego scriveva le storie più belle.


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Come persona non mi ha mai ispirato, come calciatore una genio. Al di là di tutto, riposi in pace.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Novembre 2020)

Il piu forte di tutti. Un giocatore totale. Il giocatore ultimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi ci ha lasciato un genio ma inizio a pensare, non lo avrei mai detto, che Maradona vada raccontato perché in tanti non lo conoscono e non hanno ben in mente cosa abbia significato per il calcio, per Napoli, per l'Argentina.
> Maradona ha scritto poesia perché come nessuno ha saputo fondere il talento smisurato con la voglia di rivalsa del popolo che lo ha avuto come leader.
> Maradona valeva da solo il prezzo del biglietto perché chi ama lo sport è alla ricerca di favole e di storie e Diego scriveva le storie più belle.



Oggi credo la gente abbia davvero perso questa dimensione romantica dello sport, che poi è la sua stessa essenza... Ora contano solo i numeri, le statistiche, i record.. Magari qualche folle si crede davvero che un pagliaccio come CR7 possa reggere il confronto con Diego.. Che miseria sta diventando il mondo..


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Dispiace umanamente ma non sono sorpreso..non campi a lungo facendo quel tipo di vita. E' matematico



Mah, non è detto. Guarda Mick Jagger. Si sarà tirato su anche l'uranio impoverito. Pare un ragazzino. 

Io sono contro tutte le dipendenze, contro il fumo, l'alcool e la droga. Ma nella vita privata ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole, basta che non arrechi danno agli altri.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi credo la gente abbia davvero perso questa dimensione romantica dello sport, che poi è la sua stessa essenza... Ora contano solo i numeri, le statistiche, i record.. Magari qualche folle si crede davvero che un pagliaccio come CR7 possa reggere il confronto con Diego.. Che miseria sta diventando il mondo..



Mi tengo stretti i miei 40 anni fratello e ringrazio il cielo per aver amato il calcio quando era ancora uno sport e aveva storie romantiche da raccontare. 
Credo Diego vada raccontato ,magari con aneddoti personali o ricordi di noi tutti.

Quando se ne vanno questi eroi se ne va idealmente un pezzo della nostra vita, un pó come quando hanno smesso di giocare baresi ,Maldini, baggio ,totti.

Questi ragazzi sono diventati domenica dopo domenica, anno dopo anno come dei fratelli maggiori per come sono entrati nelle nostre vite e nelle nostre case.

Maradona per Napoli era il dio , un ragazzo che col pallone coi piedi ha fatto sognare la sua gente facendo dimenticare a molti i problemi di un'esistenza dura.
Diego ha rappresentato per Napoli un riscatto. 

No signori, vi prego, non riduciamo tutto a droga e sregolatezza, Diego è stato tanto altro. 

Ho visto Maradona....


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2020)

Live is life. Ad10s.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si comunque per la cronaca, non è che sei obbligato a esprimere il tuo disgusto eh.. Ti fa schifo? amen, ce ne faremo una ragione ma siamo su un forum di calcio ed è morto il più grande calciatore di sempre, molti appassionati che l'hanno visto sono distrutti come quando morì Senna o Pantani o Alì.. Sono icone, idoli.. Un minimo di rispetto denota intelligenza.. E x la cronaca, nessuno lo sta beatificando, tutti dicono che si è autodiatrutto, ma sono affari suoi, la sua vita privata onestamente mi frega zero



Non è che perché non sono d'accordo con te, allora gli sto mancando di rispetto eh. È lui stesso che ha mancato di rispetto a sé stesso. Io ho riportato solo eventi veri che lo riguardavano. È sintomo di intelligenza saper accettare anche i pensieri altrui che non condividiamo.
Ripeto: Ho già perso troppo tempo a parlare di una persona di cui non mi interessa. E per la cronaca, ho commentato giusto perché era un calciatore, è un forum libero se non sbaglio. 

Saluti.


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Live is life. Ad10s.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Novembre 2020)

Ho trovato questo messagio sul twitter del Milan scritto da un napoletano:

" Il milan da sempre ha avuto una storia incredibile, eppure grazie a Diego per qualche anno siamo stati rivali. Scontri epici. Nessuno più di voi può capire cosa significa aver giocato contro Diego. Bellissimo gesto"


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


>



Hai capito al volo....


----------



## de sica (26 Novembre 2020)

Il più grande di sempre che se ne va..
probabilmente la chiusura di un calcio che non ci sarà più.


----------



## pisolo22 (26 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi tengo stretti i miei 40 anni fratello e ringrazio il cielo per aver amato il calcio quando era ancora uno sport e aveva storie romantiche da raccontare.
> Credo Diego vada raccontato ,magari con aneddoti personali o ricordi di noi tutti.
> 
> Quando se ne vanno questi eroi se ne va idealmente un pezzo della nostra vita, un pó come quando hanno smesso di giocare baresi ,Maldini, baggio ,totti.
> ...



Da tifoso del Milan ma nato in provincia di Napoli nel 90 e quindi vissuto fin dall'infanzia con il mito, le storie, i gesti, le videocassette ed i racconti di persone, amici e parenti che l'hanno visto giocare tra cui mio padre, anche se sono un vero milanista da quando avevo 6 anni ed ho iniziato a capire qualcosa di calcio, oggi mi sento triste e addolorato perché se ne va oltra al più grande di tutti i tempi anche un pezzo della mia infanzia.
Maradona, tifosi o non del Napoli era di tutti gli amanti del calcio e non solo, è stato il riscatto sportivo e sociale di 2 terre Argentina e Napoli e per quello che ha fatto in campo gli è stato perdonato tutto. 
Ciao Pibe de oro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo lutto nel mondo del calcio. L'ex calciatore del Napoli *Diego Armando Maradona*, reputato da molti il più grande calciatore di sempre, è *morto *per un arresto cardiaco all'età di *60 anni*.



Grazie per la grande e leale rivalità e per le parole di rispetto e sportività che ha sempre avuto nei confronti dei nostri campioni. Se ne va anche un pezzo di storia milanista e della storia da tifosi di molti di noi. Il più grande fantasista di tutti i tempi, uno dei più grandi calciatori in assoluto, un vero artista.


----------



## Love (26 Novembre 2020)

5 luglio 1984...i miei fanno l'ecografia per vedere il mio sesso...e Maradona viene presentato al san paolo...essendo campano ho vissuto Maradona tutti i giorni...e lo vivrò tutti i giorni...Maradona è sempre presente e sempre lo sarà...qui è davvero un Dio...riposa in pace D1OS


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Novembre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Totti per la Roma ed il popolo romanista è allo stesso livello di ''amore''



Ricordo che Maradona per i Napoletani è stato l'uomo che ha fatto tifare Argentina ad un intero stadio, contro l'Italia, in Italia


----------



## Pivellino (26 Novembre 2020)

Nessuno, guardando un grande dipinto di Van Gogh, ha mai detto “grande pittore si, ma però l’uomo...”.
Interpretando la vita di Maradona come un “Guernica” postumo, diremo che ci lascia un’opera d’arte meravigliosa e triste, redenzione e discesa agli inferi insieme, che non può lasciare indifferenti.
Tanta perfezione calcistica non poteva non avere un oscuro lato della medaglia, ma forse tutto ciò arricchisce il mito invece che annientarlo.
Riposa in pace GOAT e grazie per la magia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non è che perché non sono d'accordo con te, allora gli sto mancando di rispetto eh. È lui stesso che ha mancato di rispetto a sé stesso. Io ho riportato solo eventi veri che lo riguardavano. *È sintomo di intelligenza saper accettare anche i pensieri altrui che non condividiamo.*
> Ripeto: Ho già perso troppo tempo a parlare di una persona di cui non mi interessa. E per la cronaca, ho commentato giusto perché era un calciatore, è un forum libero se non sbaglio.
> 
> Saluti.



Ma che non condivide chi? Non troverai una persona al mondo che ti dirà che Diego era un modello per i bambini, un esempio di vita..TUTTI sanno che è stato un uomo pieno di eccessi e debolezze..ma il punto è: ha senso ricordarlo e rimarcarlo, per altro con una punta di cattiveria, qui, oggi?

No...i tempi sono sbagliati

Oggi se uno vuole ricorda il fuoriclasse che è stato, il resto appartiene al passato e alla sfera privata dell'uomo, che nessuno di noi ha conosciuto e che quindi anche giudicare è superfluo (dobbiamo anche capire da dove arriva uno prima di giudicarlo)

A volte sembra davvero che si cerchi una rivalsa personale nell'attaccare gratuitamente questi personaggi, come a non volerne accettare la dimensione e la portata storiaca..piaccia o no Diego rimarrà per sempre un'icona del '900 e la favola più romantica della storia del calcio


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2020)

Sara stato il più imperfetto degli uomini ma non se n'è andato solo uno dei più grandi della storia, forse IL più grande, se n'è andato un simbolo, uno di quelli che volente o meno i cantava chiunque. Riposa in pace Maradona


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Novembre 2020)

ho avuto la fortuna di vederlo in campo più volte. Qualcuno ha detto un calcio che non ritorna più ed è vero. 
Oggi ci sono i macinatori di record, ma il genio e la fantasia, la tecnica pura di Diego non torneranno mai più.
Con tutti i difetti, con la carrierà a metà (e metà di questa carriera con l'unico piede utile mezzo distrutto da un macellaio), con la coppa campioni non vinta.
Un calciatore che ha fatto vincere un mondiale alla sua nazionale praticamente da solo. Credo sia l'unico caso nella storia.
E anche umanamente, senza volerlo difendere, perchè so benissimo che ha fatto un mucchio di cavolate, ma lo spessore umano non è da paragonare alle fichette di plastica di oggi. Da ignorante, da scugnizzo o ragazzo del barrio, ma con una teste e idee sue.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che non condivide chi? Non troverai una persona al mondo che ti dirà che Diego era un modello per i bambini, un esempio di vita..TUTTI sanno che è stato un uomo pieno di eccessi e debolezze..ma il punto è: ha senso ricordarlo e rimarcarlo, per altro con una punta di cattiveria, qui, oggi?
> 
> No...i tempi sono sbagliati
> 
> ...



Nessuna rivalsa. Per me non contava nulla. Il giorno in cui scomparirà uno come Sheva, Nesta, Del Piero etc. Per me il mondo del calcio dovrà essere in lutto. La morte di Maradona mi tocca come la morte di un pesce nel mare. Ho solo espresso il mio parere, fine. Penso che si possa chiudere qua, no? Sta diventando stucchevole questa chiacchierata.
Che riposi in pace e bon.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che non condivide chi? Non troverai una persona al mondo che ti dirà che Diego era un modello per i bambini, un esempio di vita..TUTTI sanno che è stato un uomo pieno di eccessi e debolezze..ma il punto è: ha senso ricordarlo e rimarcarlo, per altro con una punta di cattiveria, qui, oggi?
> 
> No...i tempi sono sbagliati
> 
> ...



Le emozioni, i sogni, le speranze , i sorrisi, le gioie che ha regalato Maradona calciando un pallone sono inarrivabili anche per un prete che dedica la sua vita agli altri.
Il prete lo fa con la parola e le buone azioni, maradona lo ha fatto calciando un pallone dentro il gioco più bello e famoso del mondo.

Nato povero tra i poveri si è idealmente dedicato a loro e ha regalato sogni, speranza di tirarsi fuori , di emergere , di farcela, rivalsa contro i potenti, i ricchi, i forti.

Alla luce di tutto ciò quindi avrei anche da obiettare sui presunti limiti umani e morali di diego.

Diego dalle zone povere ne è venuto fuori solo grazie al suo infinito talento ma certi 'segni' te li porti dietro a vita e l'uomo maradona non ha saputo evitare certi incroci che lo hanno portato all'autodistruzione.
Sicuramente le debolezze umane di diego vanno rimarcate affinchè siano evitate da tutti ma sono la controprova che maradona è stato baciato da dio solo nel talento, ma non nella forza mentale.
Dalla povertà della sua terra natia si è tirato fuori e ha tirato fuori i suoi cari grazie a doti divine, a noi altri il messaggio che il talento ci fa tendere a dio ma che poi serve anche tanto di umano per condurre un'esistenza retta.
Evidentemente maradona di umano aveva poco o nulla, dio gli ha baciato i piedi e il cuore ma quella povertà culturale e quella miseria dei primi anni di vita non l'hanno mai abbandonato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le emozioni, i sogni, le speranze , i sorrisi, le gioie che ha regalato Maradona calciando un pallone sono inarrivabili anche per un prete che dedica la sua vita agli altri.
> Il prete lo fa con la parola e le buone azioni, maradona lo ha fatto calciando un pallone dentro il gioco più bello e famoso del mondo.
> 
> Nato povero tra i poveri si è idealmente dedicato a loro e ha regalato sogni, speranza di tirarsi fuori , di emergere , di farcela, rivalsa contro i potenti, i ricchi, i forti.
> ...



Fratello non poteva sfuggire a quella miseria, nato povero e senza una cultura a cui appoggiarsi, ha potuto appoggiarsi solo al suo infinito talento, inoltre era "un buono" di cui tante serpi (ma di quelli non diciamo nulla eh..) si sono approfittati..comprese molte delle donne che lo hanno circondato..

Lo ribadisco, non può essere un modello anche perché come Diego o ci nasci o non ci arriverai mai..puoi allenarti e vincere 1000 volte di più ma non sarai mai come lui..

Mi vengono in mente altri eroi "tristi" e "sfortunati" come il Fenomeno, Van Basten, Baggio, o gente di altri sport come Pantani...dici bene tu, questi personaggi si portano dietro una poesia, o un dramma, con le loro carriere e per quello ti entrano nel cuore..non sono solo calciatori e ciacciatori di record..

Maradona ha ispirato la fantasia della gente


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2020)

Stavi proprio bene con la nostra maglia, peccato non sia mai stata anche la tua.

Che la terra ti sia lieve.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Novembre 2020)

Assurdo sporcare un topic così con le vostre disquisizioni e *******. Dovrebbe servire per rendere omaggio al più grande CALCIATORE di tutti i tempi, uno che con le sue prodezze ha segnato un'epoca e diversi popoli entrando indelebilmente nella storia di questo povero pianeta (nei limiti possibili per un calciatore che non è stato solo un calciatore). Tra oltre 50 anni probabilmente la gente ancora si ricorderà di Maradona, il Dio del calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fratello non poteva sfuggire a quella miseria, nato povero e senza una cultura a cui appoggiarsi, ha potuto appoggiarsi solo al suo infinito talento, inoltre era "un buono" di cui tante serpi (ma di quelli non diciamo nulla eh..) si sono approfittati..comprese molte delle donne che lo hanno circondato..
> 
> Lo ribadisco, non può essere un modello anche perché come Diego o ci nasci o non ci arriverai mai..puoi allenarti e vincere 1000 volte di più ma non sarai mai come lui..
> 
> ...



Tutto ineccepibile, fratello.
Credo Maradona vada 'visto' molto anche col cuore per saperlo apprezzare.

Se noi ne facciamo un discorso solo razionale ne viene fuori un professionista pessimo e un uomo terribile, un modello anzi da prendere a distanza sia per ciò che faceva nella vita sia per come si gestiva nel suo lavoro.
Basti pensare che questo calciatore era solito nemmeno allenarsi, la sua seduta di allenamento spesso saltava o si riduceva alla sola partitella, restio com'era al sudore e alla fatica.

Tutto ciò ci dovrebbe far inorridire, è giusto che ci faccia inorridire ed è giusto criticarlo, ma, guardando il tutto col cuore, ci rendiamo conto che questo ragazzo senza o quasi allenamento nelle gambe era in grado di scendere in campo e vincere la partita da solo?

E' stata questa la grandezza di diego, un uomo sopra le righe, fuori dagli schemi, fuori dal genere umano.

In condizioni normali un atleta che si comporta cosi come minimo viene messo fuori rosa, multato e poi venduto al miglior offerente.
Ma se poi il ribelle di turno, pur facendo a modo suo, pur non allenandosi, pur non facendo vita da atleta in campo è il migliore tra tutti che si fa?
Nulla.
Ha vinto lui.
Il talento che va oltre ogni logica umana e scientifica, il talento che sfida e vince la tattica, il sudore, il lavoro.
E questo lo ha fatto anche contro il milan di sacchi che era l'emblema del calcio razionale, del lavoro e di un professionismo portato su livelli prima impensabili.

Vogliamo criticare l'uomo maradona? Lecito farlo ma come non restare meravigliati al cospetto di doti che vanno oltre il genere umano , lo sfidano e lo battono.

Anche questo ha fatto maradona.
Nella vita puoi farti col talento o lo puoi fare col sudore, diego era solo e soprattutto talento che faceva restare a bocca aperta ma faceva anche alterare chi provava a ridurre tutto a scienza e lavoro.

I ben informati raccontano che maradona nella sua vita solo due volte si è allenato alla grande : alla vigilia del mondiale dell'86 e per preparare quello del 94.
In messico praticamente vinse da solo, in usa fu fermato alla prima partita perchè trovato positivo all'antidoping.
Era il giorno di argentina - grecia 4-0 con tripletta di batistuta e gol da urlo di diego.
Il suo mondiale e la sua carriera finirono quel giorno.
Chissà cosa sarebbe successo senza quella positività, chissà se ce l'avrebbe fatta di nuovo a portare la sua argentina sul tetto del mondo.


Quando il talento fa arrossire il lavoro c'è sempre un tocco di divinità, diego era tutto ciò.
Tutto oltre l'umano.
Faceva diventare rossi di rabbia i suoi rivali e faceva rimanere a bocca aperta i suoi tifosi.

Sfido il tanto decantato cristiano ronaldo oggi a fare la vita che faceva all'epoca diego se sarebbe poi capace di stare su un campo da calcio.
Stile di vita da campionato amatori, risultati da fenomeno.
Ha vinto diego, aveva ragione lui. Posiamo la tabella degli allenamenti e del lavoro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutto ineccepibile, fratello.
> Credo Maradona vada 'visto' molto anche col cuore per saperlo apprezzare.
> 
> Se noi ne facciamo un discorso solo razionale ne viene fuori un professionista pessimo e un uomo terribile, un modello anzi da prendere a distanza sia per ciò che faceva nella vita sia per come si gestiva nel suo lavoro.
> ...



Ma infondo il genio è proprio questo, è andare oltre noi comuni mortali, arrivare allo stupore, che genera ammirazione e invidia, che poi diventa astio..c'è chi lo fa con un pennello, chi facendo i conti matematici, chi con uno scalpello o una penna....e Diego col pallone tra i piedi..

è normale non tollerare il genio, e quindi cercare in tutti i modi di riportarlo sulla terra, perché ci umilia nella nostra mediocrità, ci ricorda che noi non potremo mai essere a quel livello...ci salverà l'umiltà e quel desiderio da bambini di volerci lasciar stupire..

Mi vengono in mente le parole di Giorgione Weah ad una lontana festa del Milan, premierono Van Basten e lui disse una cosa tipo "quando ho iniziato a giocare a calcio io guardavo Van Basten e pensavo, voglio essere come lui, ma non è possibile perché lui era troppo forte"..e lo diceva Weah...


----------



## Lambro (26 Novembre 2020)

Diego è stato poesia maledetta, nel bene e nel male.
Non è giudicabile, non è criticabile, è un qualcosa che sta sopra.

Per noi che abbiamo amato il calcio fin da piccoli è l'emblema della meraviglia, ancora mi ricordo la prima volta che vidi le sue gesta al Boca in un rarissimo filmatino mandato dalla Rai negli anni 80, vidi dei gol da rimanere senza parole, pallonetti strepitosi da fuori area dopo serpentine , dribbling infiniti nell'area piccola di rigore, incuneate clamorose nelle difese avversarie e quell'intervista fatta da ragazzino che diceva di voler vincere la coppa del mondo, ma di cosa stiamo parlando a fare se n'è andato *Il Più Grande*.

Come detto da Diavolo, non saranno mai scudetti su scudetti, coppe su coppe, gol su gol, a determinare la bellezza di una singola opera d'arte.

Nel nostro sport si lotta per vincere, sembra tutto,ma poi alla fin fine rimane BEN altro.
Almeno, rimaneva, visto che ora o vinci o fallisci.
Quel calcio , per questi motivi, non esisterà mai più, con Diego se ne va il calcio romantico, pieno di difetti ma proprio per questo nostro, vero, personale.

Io mi sento più vicino ad Ibra, con la sua spacconeria imperfetta, ed alla sua umanità quando traspare dalla sua tracotanza che ad un Messi o ad un Cr7, macchine da soldi e da gol fatte di PLASTICA.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2020)

*Oggi alle 15:15 su Rai 2, uno speciale TG2 su Maradona. Stasera, in prima serata su Rai 3, un film inedito sul campione argentino che costringe al rinvio lo show di Massimo Ranieri "Qui e Adesso".*


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2020)

Ma figuriamoci. Una notizia che piangono i suoi parenti e basta, a quali rivolgo le condoglianze.

Per chiunque ami il calcio Diego Maradona è immortale, come un dio, come i grandi artisti che segnano la storia dell'umanità. Diego è vivo ora più che mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci. Una notizia che piangono i suoi parenti e basta, a quali rivolgo le condoglianze.
> 
> Per chiunque ami il calcio Diego Maradona è immortale, come un dio, come i grandi artisti che segnano la storia dell'umanità. Diego è vivo ora più che mai.



edeffettivamente è quel che ho detto io ieri... che sia morta la persona dispiace ma cambia relativamente...
quel che poteva dare lo ha dato e ieri come domani abbiamo questi splendidi ricordi. è cambiato niente e non cambierà mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> edeffettivamente è quel che ho detto io ieri... che sia morta la persona dispiace ma cambia relativamente...
> quel che poteva dare lo ha dato e ieri come domani abbiamo questi splendidi ricordi. è cambiato niente e non cambierà mai.



Si però anche questa disumanizzazione degli individui è molto figlia di questi tempi di consumo, un "usa e getta" che ormai coinvolge pure le persone...
Tra l'altro pensa al tuo avatar..pure di lui si sarebbe potuto dire lo stesso (e ricordiamo che Marco era grande amico di Maradona)

Ok, non ci avrebbe mai più regalato emozioni sul terreno di gioco, però la morte inevitabilmente ci porta a ricordare perché è una fine, Diego non c'è più, stavolta il sipario è calato per sempre..


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però anche questa disumanizzazione degli individui è molto figlia di questi tempi di consumo, un "usa e getta" che ormai coinvolge pure le persone...
> Tra l'altro pensa al tuo avatar..pure di lui si sarebbe potuto dire lo stesso (e ricordiamo che Marco era grande amico di Maradona)
> 
> Ok, non ci avrebbe mai più regalato emozioni sul terreno di gioco, però la morte inevitabilmente ci porta a ricordare perché è una fine, Diego non c'è più, stavolta il sipario è calato per sempre..



si è vero.
tra i 2 c'è una differenza però e cioè che uno è stato probabilmente ucciso mentre l'altro si è praticamente suicidato.

non vorrei essere frainteso è.. per la persona dispiace ma diciamo che la sua vita ormai a noi passava inosservata e probabilmente anche a lui, era una caricatura. alla morte ci si è avvicinato piano piano...
per noi era come se fosse già morto. un po' simile a pantani è vero, che però era più giovane e aveva ancora molto davanti probabilmente.
con la morte arriva solo l'inevitabile consacrazione


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2020)

Preferisco ricordarlo cosi : Maradona 'disegna' , Ameri racconta .
Poesia.


----------



## Djici (26 Novembre 2020)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> E' in ogni caso un pezzo di vita di ogni amante del calcio nella sua essenza più spettacolare che se ne va, indipendentemente dall'uomo che si può giudicare solo per le sue esternazioni pubbliche ma che a me poco importa giudicare (anzi non importa nulla giudicare Maradona uomo) oggi muore un calciatore che ha scandito e segnato pagine di calcio per almeno 15 anni, lo ha fatto a suo modo certo ma sempre scandito e profondamente segnato il calcio durante e dopo il suo passaggio è stato.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh be...
> 
> per fare un discorso ampio, in generale ormai "non è più sport". lo sport come lo conoscevamo fino a 15 anni fa circa è scpmparso e ha lasciato spazio a questa specie di esasperazione volta solo allo spettacolo artefatto.
> si vogliono creare miti dove di mitico non c'è nemmeno l'ombra... l'obiettivo di un po' tutte le federazioni è far nascere sempre il nuovo GOAT per fare ascolti... tutto qua.
> ...



Pure per me contano più le emozioni che le sole statistiche.
Al primo scudo di Conte ricordo di avere scritto sul forum che ai tifosi della Juve lasciavo lo scudetto ma tra 20 anni nessuno si ricorderà di quel scudetto mentre noi pure tra 20 anni ricorreremo ai nostri figli l'ultimo gol di Pippo alta tensione Inzaghi. E ricordo quelle lacrime che scendevano mentre mi rivedevo quel gol (ho pianto per il calcio solo alla partita d'addio di Franco e di Marco... Avrei probabilmente pianto quando stava uscendo Paolo se l'emozione non fosse stata messa da parte da quelli ********** che lo fischiarono).

Certo che Mi interessava vincere il campionato come voglio vincere pure le amichevoli.
Ma sapevo che ci sarebbero stati altri scudetti da vincere...mentre l'emozione di Pippo che impazzisce dopo un gol non l'avrei mai più vissuta.


Il calcio e emozioni.
Proprio per questo CR7 non potrà mai essere paragonato a certi fenomeni che oltre ad essere fenomeni sul campo hanno dato emozioni.


----------



## smallball (26 Novembre 2020)

Funerale stasera alle ore 20


----------

